# the phycological effects of training.



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

Been training two months now and made gains that im happy with but in the past two weeks i havnt been to the gym cuz work has got real busy. Ive just been going to work early mornings getting back late going to sleep and start again lol. My eating pattern suffered abit aswel.

I no i havnt lost my gains but i do feel like i have to start again. When i was doing the eating and workouts etc i felt really good in myself. My muscles were aching from the gym and i constantly felt full and in my mind felt happy cuz i was doing well on the begginers path to a bigger muscley body.

I was looking for physical gains but after how i feel now the mental gains are also important.

How long can you go without training or eating from your diet before you mentaly feel like you are letting yourself down so to say?


----------



## G-man99 (Jul 15, 2008)

A few days for me


----------



## jon1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Can't even have a day off without been in a mood


----------



## nickdutch (Aug 21, 2013)

just a matter of days


----------



## mygym-mytemple (Jun 8, 2012)

About an hour


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

the second i get in shower after a workout i'm in a horrible mood until i lace up my lifting shoes the next time. In fact the entire time in between is a battle against suicide


----------



## Skye666 (Apr 13, 2013)

2 days and I'm bitch from hell :thumbdown:


----------



## mrssalvatore (Apr 13, 2013)

Yeah no more than one training session!! Or am on the rampage and everyone in the house gets it.


----------



## L11 (Jan 21, 2011)

Had last weekend off the gym and diet, wasn't planned and I wasn't overly bothered on Monday, just carried on as normal..


----------



## andyhuggins (Nov 21, 2008)

I can take a few days off from training if needed no problem. It's if the diet get really slack that I suffer.


----------



## harrison180 (Aug 6, 2013)

andyhuggins said:


> I can take a few days off from training if needed no problem. It's if the diet get really slack that I suffer.


I think with me its more the diet being messed up thats getting to me aswel. I just dont feel as "strong" as i did when i was keeping to the routine.


----------



## The Cheese (Sep 22, 2012)

If planned, I can go a week without worrying.

But if something unplanned keeps me out of the gym, missing one session is normally enough to **** me off.


----------



## Carbon-12 (Feb 26, 2013)

tried taking off a week from gym with my buddy coz we never had a break since we started training and hated it.. was back within 3 days haha

not training as much atm due to college and it just fcks me up


----------



## Keenam (Jan 24, 2010)

I've just changed plans around and although I can see results I still struggle with a mid week rest day!


----------



## Mingster (Mar 25, 2011)

It doesn't bother me because the only way I would miss sessions is with good reason. If you're having a rest, or recovering from injury, it's for the long term benefit of your training and therefore a good thing.

I train for results and to maximise the effectiveness of sessions, not for the buzz of training itself.


----------



## -dionysus- (May 29, 2011)

I've only been once this week and only went twice the week before.

Relationship problems, looking for a new housemate, DIY, long days at work.

My eating and training is all over the place facotor all the stress and emotional ****.

I'm a total mess, a bad day in the gym is better than a good day a work. A good day in the gym (pbs) can put a spring in your step for days.

Training releases endorphins, adrenalin etc so makes you feel good.

I'm going back today and hopefully it makes me feel better


----------



## 1manarmy (Apr 22, 2012)

Il take random weeks off 1 at a time throughout the year.. I still think a weeks rest does the world of good anyway.. Always go back and feel no different. Been on holiday for 10 days recently and ate anything and everything.. Went back the day I got home and got told I looked the same lol


----------



## shaunmac (Aug 13, 2010)

I struggle if I miss a planned session.

Feel like I might as well not bother at all


----------



## TheScam (Apr 30, 2013)

I broke my arm 5 weeks before going on holiday, I was literally the moodiest I have ever been.

It's been 9 weeks now and finally back in the gym, but feel like I'm starting from the beginning again lost sooo much strength - fortunately I havent let myself go and made sure my diet was extra tight to keep the fat away and hold on to my muscle!


----------



## estuFilippe (Sep 10, 2013)

I normally have two rest days a week and schedule these apart but if I take more than 2 consecutive days off for whatever reason I'll get ****ed and it will weigh on my mind. I haven't taken more than 3 consecutive days off in nearly 2 years I don't think :s


----------



## X.MIL (Jun 4, 2013)

Unplanned - maybe a day!! Any more than that then I get pi**ed off!! Visiting the mrs in uni is a pain. 5 quid a session is a p*ss take!!

Planned - a week!! Holiday or a little rest is sometimes nice. But I usually find a way to get a little workout in haha 

EDIT - today is a prime example of an unplanned situation!! My brother has taken my f**king car key to school. So Ill miss my morning session!! Ill have to go this evening now!! #FUMING


----------

